

Common Mistakes in Logo Design - shawndumas
http://www.sitepoint.com/6-common-mistakes-logo-design/

======
TheCoreh
> Rest assured, it was white-hot in 2006, but has since aged like a half-eaten
> apple.

It must have aged pretty well then, considering that one of the most iconic
and timeless logos _is_ a half-eaten apple.

